# christmas in cairo



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

hi folks! i am staying in cairo this christmas and would be happy to hear of any good experiences of xmas dinners or days in hotels or restaurants. If anyone knows of anything which is going on- im all ears. Would be nice to do something christmassy on the 24th or 25th.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry but I think Christmas here is the most miserable experience there is but that is because I always miss family. Try the ACE club or BCA for Christmas Lunch or maybe the CSA. To have a better experience I think you have to go to a western club or do it yourself in house with all your friends..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry but I think Christmas here is the most miserable experience there is but that is because I always miss family. Try the ACE club or BCA for Christmas Lunch or maybe the CSA. To have a better experience I think you have to go to a western club or do it yourself in house with all your friends..


Tried it in hotel,restaurant and at home even put the tree and some decorations up but nothing ever felt like Christmas and as you say you do miss family also sun and Christmas never seemed quite right


----------



## Siss (Jun 9, 2009)

*X-mas*



tracyc11 said:


> hi folks! i am staying in cairo this christmas and would be happy to hear of any good experiences of xmas dinners or days in hotels or restaurants. If anyone knows of anything which is going on- im all ears. Would be nice to do something christmassy on the 24th or 25th.


Hi Tracy!
We are a few swedish norwegian and british expats planning to spend christmas together here in a flat in Zamalek.We`ll try to fix some proper food together, and of course lots of christmassy drinks.If you want to join us-the more the merrier-right?and this invitation is for anyone out there......


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Siss said:


> Hi Tracy!
> We are a few swedish norwegian and british expats planning to spend christmas together here in a flat in Zamalek.We`ll try to fix some proper food together, and of course lots of christmassy drinks.If you want to join us-the more the merrier-right?and this invitation is for anyone out there......




How lovely:clap2::clap2:

You can order a cooked turkey from the Marriott... and also La Bodega does a Christmas lunch to take out..


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The cooked turkey dinner from Marriot is very good, just be prepared for a lot of food.


----------



## bendigotogothenburg (Dec 13, 2012)

Siss said:


> Hi Tracy!
> We are a few swedish norwegian and british expats planning to spend christmas together here in a flat in Zamalek.We`ll try to fix some proper food together, and of course lots of christmassy drinks.If you want to join us-the more the merrier-right?and this invitation is for anyone out there......


Hej! We are two people who are going to be in Cairo from the 23rdto the 25th or something like that. I found your thread and it sounds really nice  I am an australian expat living in sweden with my lovely swedish girlfriend. We are 26 and just touring around quickly (11 days) for a little adventure over the break. Would there still happen to be any spots at the table left?

//Rossco


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

I went to Blackstone last night with a group from work, and I had considered maybe going there for Christmas dinner, as I have always enjoyed the food. However, last night the music was pure _*torture!!!*_


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> The cooked turkey dinner from Marriot is very good, just be prepared for a lot of food.


hey canuck! when you say they deliver the dinner- do they deliver the turkey cooked and whole and all the veg and potatoes cooked- and you just have to dish it all out? do you have a number to call to order- and a rough price?


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

You can call the Marriott bakery, there is a branch in maadi on road 9, or the hotel downtown. I think the basic dinner is 600 le, with a whole turkey and all fixings, side dishes, and dessert. You need to pay a deposit and order at least 24 hours ahead of time. Its best to order in person to make sure there are no confusions. We got it last year and it was pretty good, just make sure to ask for extra gravy, as they didn't give us very much. Otherwise, everything was delicious and to a high standard. 

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks Canuck..... our Christmas dinner was very very nice thanks to your recommendations!! i will be eating turkey sandwiches for days to come- never seen a turkey so big!!
Merry Christmas to you and thanks!


----------

